# Sword Tails?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Can Sword Tails live with a betta without nipping fins in a 10 gallon tank?How many can be in a 10 gallon tank with a betta?:|


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i have a sword tail in my 55 gallon community tank so i dont think anything will happen


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Hmmmmm...........:BIGhmm:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah there was three and were velvet swordtails


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:BIGwinky::yourock::BIGwinky::welldone::welldone:


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Bettas tend to chase brightly colored swordtails in a 10 gallon in my experience, and will chow down on some swordtail fry...
Females might not be as bad as males, but either way, bettas have shown aggression to them in that size scale of a tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Some swordtails can get up to 5-6in and would not be suited for a 10g tank IMO/E. The smallest I would keep them in long term would be 55g, breeding in a 20gL short term.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

How bout platys?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most platy will do fine in 10g, either all male or a trio...but be ready for lots of fry if you get females......but a very cute and easy species to keep IMO/E


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I think all get some platys some time.


----------

